# What breed do my goats look like?



## hobbz (Jun 16, 2010)

I know my black on is a pygmy.  The other 2 are kids of hers, but they don't look full pygmy.  They are taller and skinnier than my full pygmy.  Anyone have any ideas of what they would be crossed with?







Also I plan on breeding them this winter and was thinking about breeding them with a Fainting Goat buck that I can borrow off a guy I work with.  Does anyone know of any problems with this mix?

Thanks


----------



## Chirpy (Jun 16, 2010)

My guess is Alpine.


----------



## Hollywood Goats (Jun 16, 2010)

This website might help.

http://www.ansi.okstate.edu/breeds/goats/


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 16, 2010)

I guess it depends on what you want from the goats. Fainting goats are meat goats so you probably wouldn't get much milk from the offspring. But if you are wanting meat or pets, probably be just fine. I would not breed the Pygmy to a goat that is larger than her. The person before you was lucky she did ok with those 2 does that she did have. You always want to breed a larger doe to a smaller buck when breeding different breeds.

The offspring of your pygmy look like they have some dairy goat in them. But since they have upright ears, you can rule out nubian. Not really sure what though. She could have been bred to a mix dairy goat too so they could have a few different breeds in them.


----------



## cmjust0 (Jun 16, 2010)

Consider birthweights when choosing a buck...it's possibly to cross too-small of a doe to too-big of a buck and wind up with a lot of problems come birthing day.

If what you have now is a Pygmy mama with two Pygmy/standard-sized-breed cross kids.....she probably just got lucky.  

Had one been a buck kid with a big fat umbilical cord (kinda like the 10lb Nubian buckling we had born this year), I'd say there's a fair to middlin' chance you'd have NO goats standing out there right now...they'd all be dead.

Just sayin'.


----------

